# Thermal paste on HSF for Athlon II x2



## john_c (Apr 27, 2010)

The heat sink+fan that come with the boxed Athlon II x2 250 has thermal paste pre-applied to the bottom of the HSF unit--a sticky little rectangle, a bit smaller than the area of the Athlon II CPU surface.

Is this pre-applied termal paste adequate? Or do experienced builders ever add more thermal paste to the surface of the CPU? I understand that previous boxed AMD CPUs contained thermal paste for the builder to apply.

Thanks for info!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That should be adequate and don't add anything to that. Do not combine that with anything else.


----------



## john_c (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually, it's thermal tape, not paste; couldn't edit my post to correct it.

I'm a noob at building so want to get this critical step right. The square of tape is smaller than the CPU surface, which is why I was wondering.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It should be fine!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The stock thermal pads are fine.


----------

